# Palm: is it worthwhile?



## Cmiles1985 (May 5, 2014)

Good evening everybody!

It is "heavy brush" set out time in my neighborhood, so I've been keeping any eye out for good stuff, and on the next street over there's a nice pile of palm logs (looks like Royal Palm). Does anyone have any advice on processing or if it would be worthwhile to pick it up? The trunks look to be around 10" in diameter.

Thanks!


----------



## mark james (May 5, 2014)

Shoot...  That's play material - grab it!


----------



## Cmiles1985 (May 5, 2014)

That's kinda my thinking!


----------



## mark james (May 5, 2014)

Oh yea!  Grab it, cut some, store some.  It's a free experiment.

Last September I watched a Black Walnut tree get cut down.  They left everything under 6" diameter...  I have more material than I'll use in 5 years.  About 40 16" sections coated with Sealcoat.  If only a fraction is usable it will be worth the effort!

Have fun.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (May 5, 2014)

I've salvaged a lot of palm.  With palm you can't treat it like a regular log.  You only really want the outer inch or so.  Once you go in more than an inch you start to lose the density of the color streaks and the inner material will not dry well without a lot of extra effort.  It's definitely worth getting some though.  The outer inch of each trunk makes great pens.

Ed


----------



## Cmiles1985 (May 5, 2014)

I drove by again to stop and pick some of this wood up, but I left my marbles at home apparently. It's a pretty rough looking house, and I'm too chicken/shy to knock on random doors. In my "hood" it's not exactly a great idea to just start picking something up from someone's lawn...even if it is trash! I'll take my neighbor with me tomorrow; she'll talk to anyone or anything!


----------



## Lucky2 (May 5, 2014)

lolol, That's the way to go Clark, put the neighbor in harms way, there's no need of you getting in trouble also. Maybe if you ask her, she'll load the trailer for you also.
Len


----------



## Cmiles1985 (May 5, 2014)

Haha! If I thought more highly of her, I wouldn't ask! She only owes us about 8,465 favors...


----------

